# Randy Oliver's Varroa model



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/randys-varroa-model/

I'm not sure how I havnt seen this posted before. Definitely an amazing free resource that we should all be utilizing. It's a little intimidating at first, but watch the tutorials and it's a snap to use. Thanks Randy!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There was a thread about 6 weeks ago ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?341510-Randy-Oliver%92s-Varroa-Management-Program


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Oh... Sorry i didn't search well enough for the thing i didn't know existed.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I hope the model is wrong. Playing with some scenarios this afternoon. With 11+ months of brood, it just seems hopeless to make a honey crop and treat enough to keep getting back to 1.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Hence the reason to be right on top of the mite issue


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't think the model is "wrong", but you need to be careful of the "brood" definition of 65% coverage on a deep frame. Even here in Houston, unless I'm constantly pushing them with sub and syrup they go nearly broodless in late November to early January.

A question for Randy: I'm assuming 2 sides at 65% for 1 frame. Is that correct?

The model is a great tool and thank you for developing it, Randy. Also, a big Thank You to Ian for his candid videos. Adjusting all the information to a specific location remains a challenge.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

It has some bugs... I just got 138% phoric mites....lol 
PSM I took the "a" conaly gave it a 1 mounth brood break emulate you
April and June 1st drone culling 
fly back split and recombine with oa may 1st 
shot of oa while winter brood less 
try tweaking some of these numbers to match your local brood model and timeings and see if it gets you any were


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I was just playing with it some more and agree there is a calculation problem with the "A" colony type. The immediate thing I noticed is the calculation for Dec 31 that appears to be pulling incorrectly. It shows 192,950,000 brood cells no matter what the input is. I copied the D entries down and it is still the same.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I just updated to the JAN model and am not having the same issue as the nov


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I emailed him. He said he just fixed and uploaded it; I need to pull an update. 

As I expected, "brood" is 2 sides of a deep at 65% coverage each; this is about 95% coverage on both sides of a medium.


----------

